# Housing my mice in a teeny space



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

My mice are currently housed in a spare bedroom but we are wanting to make this into a bathroom so my mice need to be moved. Sadly I don't have the funds or time to prepare a shed so I'm being creative with a space under the stairs. The previous owners planned to use this space as a shower room so it has a light and extractor as well as a shower tray 

I thought I would share with you all the move and how it goes as I go along.

I will share pictures when I can as I can't seem to work out how to do that via my phone.


----------



## SaltedCaramel (Sep 3, 2014)

excited to see this since i have to save space too!


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

Ive had a few hold ups due to illness but I'm getting there. Here it is with some boxes in . Only things left to do is change over all tubs to wham boxes and add some wall storage.


----------



## will1966 (Jun 1, 2015)

that looks really good use of space. I have mine in a shed but i am only just starting out and have only two males at the moment. When you enter the shed it smells at first but you dont notice it after a bit.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

This does look like a good use of space, however I'm slightly concerned about the amount of ventilation and air currents available to the mice. Are they able to be surrounded by good air supply? I don't mean to be rude at all, just curious


----------

